# Lot for sale at Lake O the Pines (East Texas)



## nathan104

Ive got a lot at Lake of the Pines for sale. Its in Indian Hills Harbor and is about a mile from the boat ramp. The taxes and hoa dues total $90 a year and entitles property owners access to a nice inground swimming pool, shower and restrooms, trash dumpsters, playground, and a community boat ramp. The lot is all treed. Had plans to park a camper there but never got to it. It has street frontage and has electricity and water available in the street along the front of the lot. The lot is sloping towards the back but the front is level to park a trailer or put a cabin. The tax valuation is $3500 and Im asking $2000. The lot is all treed and has a lot of woods around it, but there are two houses close down the street. Lots of deer and wildlife. Located about 10-15 miles from Henderson TX in Marion County


----------



## nathan104

price reduced to $1500.

Here is a sat photo of where its located on the lake. 

Its at the little red dot the arrow is pointing towards.


----------



## obleo+6

Can I have chickens there? Size of the lot? I have a 35 ft. trailer. And just ball-parking it, how "close" are those neighbors? 

Thanks


----------



## nathan104

Lot is sold pending payment as of yesterday. Thanks!


----------

